# hello from Montreal



## dono (Oct 31, 2007)

hi everyone, my name's Don and I've been smoking mostly turkeys and briskets for the past couple of years since my sons bought me a smoker for father's day, I work at a scrap metal yard in the non ferrous department and over the past few months I've been collecting things for my own stainless steel smoker I'll include some pics if anyone has any suggestions please feel free I'm open to new ideas. so far it's a 45 gallon stainless drum with a beer keg bolted on the side for a fire box, it aint' pretty but it should work just fire :-)


----------



## gofish (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice rig!

Welcome to the SMF. 

Put me on your list ..... I'd love to take delivery of one of those. 

Glad you found us, lots of folks have made there own here ..... If you have specific questions, just ask away. You'll be surprised at how much help will come your way. Great folks here ......


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, great start on your smoker


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!  Please keep us updated on your progress on the cooker.


----------



## pescadero (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice to have you join us.  Always great to have a new member.  Looks like you are on your way to a very nice smoker.

Want to say that I love your city.  Have spent some time there.  Vacationed once and then have hit Montreal several times on the way up north.  Heading to and from Shefferville and then on up to the Ungave Bay region.

Keep posting pictures of the construction process and then of course the results of your smokes.

Skip


----------



## gramason (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF. I'm almost finished my keg smoker, yours is looking good.


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to SMF  and thanks for the English, eh!   grin...it's a great site here, and we strive to help where we can, when we can.


----------



## badss (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome DonO from Alberta,
I am fairly new here as well and I can honestly say that the people on this forum that you are about to meet are some of the nicest people anywhere. They are helpful at anytime, take the time to help you learn and just plain care about the people they are trying to help. If rating a web site were on a scale of 1 to 10 then this place would be 100! Good luck with your smoker and welcome to SMF.... you are in for a treat!!!
 BADSS


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome, DonO! It sounds like you're bringing some experience to the SMF. Looking forward to what you have to share. Glad to have you with us!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Don, welcome to the SMF. I look forward to your experiences and Q Views too!


----------



## bbqpitstop (Nov 1, 2007)

Don,

Welcome to SMF you'll have a lot of fun here. Be sure and find our "sticky map" so you can put your "pin" on montreal and beef up the canadian presence here.

I haven't been to the city much but I did breeze through on my way to Mont Tremblant. Do you ski? You're sure living in a nice place that's for sure. 

Good luck smoking and be sure and post pictures of your smoker and all it's new modifications. You'll find plenty to do with it on this forum.


----------



## dono (Nov 1, 2007)

this is a picture of a turkey i smoked last month for canadian thanksgiving
it turned out great


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard Don, nice rig you're bulding there!


----------



## triple b (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Don from another Canadian!
Glad you found us.
Nice lookin' rig you're building.
Keep the pics coming.


----------



## richtee (Nov 1, 2007)

I bet ya that puppy topped 165 by a bit   ;{) JUST how I like 'em!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of friendly folks here who love to help or share.


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, DonO and hello from a fellow Canadian,this is a great site ,lots of info and help when needed....nice lookin smoker you're buildin and you have the q-view downpat already ,see ya in the forums.


----------



## desert smokin (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Nice lookin rig you got going there. Definitely keep us posted. Looking forward to you sharing your experience and your future smoking adventures. You already know we like the Q-view.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Don -

Looks like you've got a great start on that new smoker. Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## dono (Nov 2, 2007)

it just looks burnt on the outside, I think it's the type of wood i smoked with , the meat inside was nice and tender. little trick i learned is to cut up an onion or two and maybe  an apple and put those pieces inside the bird, seems to help keep it moist, sure doesn't hurt it any :-)


----------



## johnd49455 (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






After the turkey q-view now I am hungry


----------



## dono (Nov 21, 2007)

just wanted to keep yas all hunger :-) have a nice day


----------

